# Fall Target Number 1



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's my new friend. I have named her BeLinda. 

Come on Fall season!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ill back you up incase you miss!!!:evil:...i mean  :lol:....What a beautiful bird. Good luck this fall.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Love them smokey greys. I think Belinda, beautiful as she is, might be in serious trouble come October.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Tamey:lol:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tamey:lol:


No back-up required. She'll run right to the decoy.

Beautiful bird for a full mount. Good luck. We chased a couple around a few years back. Never got a shot at them. I believe one of the other members here took the hen and a smokey gobbler too!


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out this link. The poster/guy in the pic is a friend of mine, and killed his Michigan bird here with me. 

The smoky grey hen he refers to in the post is on an Indian reservation in North Dakota, and I am guessing at least a few miles from any domestic birds

http://www.tnturkey.com/ubb_5.47e/NonCGI/Forum21/HTML/029770.html


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BeLinda is a very fitting nameGood luck I hope you nail her.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The next really stupid jake that comes running into my first call with a little stubble of a beard, no spurs and a loud strangling cry that he thinks is a gobble cause he's so "good" while all the hens look at him and shake their heads at the idiot who believes everything he sees will be dubbed Firedoc as he's fired into the smoker.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:

I believe your stubble envy is showing. :coolgleam


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

She's still out there walking! Got this one the other day;











Come on Fall Opener! :coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice! I seen one yesterday myself with about a dozen poults, some smaller than a chicken. Better grow up fast!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

don said:


> Love them smokey greys. I think Belinda, beautiful as she is, might be in serious trouble come October.


 
October???? Don't you mean this Wednesday!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Good luck on getting Belinda, I got my smokey gray in 06, they make a beautiful full mount...

Mike


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Good Luck on baggin' Belinda. 

I hope this one I spotted this spring is still in the area.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a smokey grey jake running around the house too. I gues they are a bit more common than I thought!


----------

